# 2nd leisure battery for a Fendt K500/Hobby Van Exclusive L



## tony49 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi

I am Tony and resubscribed today having recently returned from a longish excursion round Spain and Portugal in our Transit based Fendt K500 which is essentially a badge engineered Hobby Van Exclusive L.

We are shortly off to Morocco and will be off hook up for longer periods than usual for us.

My question is has anybody installed a 2nd leisure battery in their Fendt K500 / Hobby Van Exclusive L and if so where did you site it and did it cause any problems.

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This thread MIGHT help...................................

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-132777-0.html

Ray.


----------



## tony49 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Ray 

That thread is helpful but does not directly address the issue of where in a Fendt K500 / Hobby Van Exclusive L (comfortable but compact) one might install a 2nd leisure battery.


----------



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi Tony -

I have a Hobby T500 with a garage, which is I think a similar van. My batteries are under the front seats.

I looked at this problem and came to the conclusion that there were only two places it could possibly go. The first was in the wardrobe under the fixed bed or in the garage. I decided that neither were acceptable due to the complicated cable run. For a while I carried a spare leisure battery and swapped them over to charge on the run but as you will know this is a pain as it is not easy. In the end I got a Honda generator for when we go wild camping for any length of time, an expensive option I know. 

Great vans though!

John


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*2nd leisure battery*

Hi,

We have a Hobby Siesta 650. We two leisure batteries under the passenger seat, fittd by the retailer.

wasfitonce


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Not got a Hobby but a Autotrail Tracker, just yesterday had a 2nd battery fitted by the dealer we got the van from David Fullers> Had it fitted into the outside locker next to the normal leisure battery , after searching the internet I found the same battery box that Autotrail had fitted from new a box that fits into the floor to save losing storage space. Hope this second battery helps with a planed winter trip to Spain.


----------



## tony49 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks guys - not sure if there is enough room for 2 batteries under the passenger seat - if not the generator route looks favourite.

Thanks again

Tony


----------



## Toddles (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi Tony,
I have a Fendt K500 also. First modification after purchase was to replace the Excide gel battery with 2 Electrosol batteries under front passenger seat, I have had no problems in over 3 years. Hope this is helpful to you.

Tony (my name also).


----------



## tony49 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Tony - I will investigate installing 2 batteries under the passenger seat.

Tony


----------



## tony49 (Feb 26, 2010)

Tony

Do you happen to know if any modifications were needed to the battery charger in your fendt k500 when you replaced the gel battery with 2 electrosol batteries.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## Toddles (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi

I was advised to leave battery charger on original setting for gel. If you are purchasing electrosol batteries , check with them on settings for charger, as everyones opinion is different.

Hope you find this helpful.

Tony


----------

